# What is your faveouroute printer company?



## CharlieJ (May 17, 2006)

What is your favorite printer company? Print it here (lol)


----------



## CharlieJ (May 17, 2006)

"faveouroute" sorry about the key missing ? I do not know how I did that???


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 17, 2006)

*Minolta QMS Magicolor 6100*

Great printer &#8211;best I've ever used! One damned fool (who shall remain nameless) killed it dead. Unfortunately the powers that be have decided that we don't want another of those and that we should have an HP5500n (or something like that). I pointed out that most of the printer software problems encountered on this eminent site are about HP printers and that we ABSOLUTELY shouldn't have one. So we're getting a Xerox instead.


----------



## ra3ndy (May 17, 2006)

Xerox Phasers have been a godsend to my company.  If I have my way, I'll never give HP another dime til I die.  I've logged at least 12 hours in the last 2 months on the phone with HP's "support"...  How they even call it that without lawsuits is well beyond me.  

Suffice to say, I heart Xerox printers.  Not as much as i hearted Tektronix when THEY made the Phasers, but it's a very close second.


----------



## Rhisiart (May 17, 2006)

Canon iP4200.

1.It prints to the bottom of the page, unlike my previous printer (Epson) that left a sizeable chunck free at the bottom (why oh why?).

2.It is grey, therefore it matches my G4 and scanner, which are also grey.

3.It prints faster than my previous two printers.

4.It didn't cost the earth to buy.

5. The heads don't need re-aligining so often (compared to other inkjet printers I have owned).

6. The ink cartridges seem to last a lifetime (even though they are more expensive than Epson because the CMYK colours all require separate cartridges).

7. The print quality is excellent for the price.

8. The ink doesn't smudge as soon as you handle the paper off the printer (Helett Packard please note).

Downside? Well Cnet says:

The good: Automatic duplexing; two paper-input trays; easy to operate; Mac and Windows compatible.

The bad: Average print quality.

I would dispute the latter (but beauty lies in the eye of the beholder).


----------



## sinclair_tm (May 18, 2006)

i have an epson r200.  love it.  i have used an apple(really just a canon with a apple on the cover), hp, and epson.  epson is the only one that i'll buy from here on out.  i have had 3 now and they always have worked great. but why three if they are so great?  1st, left cheap ink in it too long, and it plugged all the heads.  2nd, lost in the divorce to the ex.  3rd, still have it after 1.5yrs.  and just finished replacing all the ink tanks, only for the second time since getting it.


----------



## JetwingX (May 18, 2006)

For all you Epson lovers, great! glad you love'um but i have had two stinkers. 

My first printer was one from Apple. that little thing ROCKED. it would automatically turn it self on and off after it finished printing (if only USB printers would do that today)

 Then i got a really big bulky crap of an epson all in one machine. i can't tell you how many times the tread that the print head road on slipped. only thing it was ever good as was a copy machine. 

My next printer was an Epson C80. that thing pissed me off because if just the magenta ran out, i COULD NOT PRINT AT ALL. great for when you have a report due and it just needs to be in black and white. and then a bout 2 years ago, it's black print head totally crapped out. the only good thing i am getting out of that C80 is the $45 e-credit if the lawsuit against them goes through (www.epsonsettlement.com)

And no i have an HP 8250 which has been good to me so far. it gives me a way to print out my digital printers, and it print in true CMYK. my only beef with it so far is that it has to clean the head a lot and it takes a few minutes to do. but hey, if it prevents it from having the same problems i had with my C80 then i don't mind the wait.


----------



## powermac (May 18, 2006)

I have had a Brother Laser printer for like 5 years, and still have not replaced the toner. Sure, I do not do heavy printing. I have always had good luck with both Epson & HP.


----------



## CaptainQuark (May 18, 2006)

Just taken delivery of a brand spanking new Xerox Phaser 7400DT. What a beast! It's even larger than the QMS!

Only just started tinkering and finding out what it can do, but so far *I'm impressed!*

I think someone cocked up with our order, though, as this bad boy has a duplexer unit even though we didn't order one. But if the boss realises his mistake, he'll have to KILL me to get it off me!


----------



## Satcomer (May 18, 2006)

I have an old Canon S520 and a new Canon IP5200 wireless. Both work extremely well and the ink cartridges are cheap in my area. The Canon drivers have been spot on and the color (especially on the IP5200) is very good. I am also surprised on how quite they both can be.


----------



## adambyte (May 19, 2006)

I have had FOUR Epson printers, and they were all horrible, to put it mildly. They are finicky and print inconsistently. 

Oh, how I miss my HP 850C that I used throughout the mid-nineties...

EDIT: Excuse me. Full name: Hewlett Packard DeskJet 850C ... the "C" stands for color!


----------



## symphonix (May 20, 2006)

I have yet to ever own a printer that I'm *really* happy with. I've owned printers from all the four big brands, and every one of them has had its pros and cons.

My current is a Lexmark X2250 all in one printer scanner.
Pros are: cheap to buy and to run, compact, decent inbuilt scanner, good software/drivers.
Cons are: unusually poor print quality, slow, small ink capacity requiring regular refills, and absolutely hopeless at feeding envelopes. Photos? Forget about it.

My previous printers from Canon, HP and Epson have always been hit and miss affairs. Find one that has good print quality, and its software will be crummy or it will run noisily. Find one that has a decent scanner, and you can forget about feeding envelopes in or printing to CD/DVD printables. Find a printer that does good photo-quality prints, and you can expect it will suck on black and white documents. 

The Canon I owned (can't remember the model now) had the worst consumption of ink cartridges I have ever encountered. I had a HP inkjet that ran cheaply enough, but was noisy enough to wake up everybody in the building if I used it to print an assignment late at night. The two Epsons I have owned either had really poor print quality or were badly built and prone to failure.

Some day, I will stumble across a consumer-level printer that doesn't suck the big one. Quite possibly it will be on the shelf next to the cold fusion machine. Until then, I can't say I have a favourite printer company.


----------



## mdnky (May 21, 2006)

Laser:  *Xerox* & HP
Inkjet:  * Epson*  & HP

Currently have an Epson Photo R1800 and HP LaserJet 1200, both have been awesome machines so far.


----------



## fryke (May 21, 2006)

My venerable cheap Brother laser just prints. It's been _so_ dependable, in fact, that I haven't thought about buying a printer in 3 years. Normally (before), I'd look at laser printers all the time, thinking that I'd like a different one etc.

As for a little more expensive printers: I just *LOVED* the GCC Elite 1212 we had at the office a few years ago. I don't even know if they still _make_ printers, but those were the ones if you wanted your b/w prints _good_.


----------



## RGrphc2 (May 24, 2006)

I got probably the most expensive printer outta all of you.   i have the canon i9900 gorgeous, prints from 4x6 to 13x19, the only grief that i have with it is that it is huge, and i mean huge.  but well worth what i paid for it.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 27, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> My venerable cheap Brother laser just prints. It's been _so_ dependable, in fact, that I haven't thought about buying a printer in 3 years. Normally (before), I'd look at laser printers all the time, thinking that I'd like a different one etc.
> 
> As for a little more expensive printers: I just *LOVED* the GCC Elite 1212 we had at the office a few years ago. I don't even know if they still _make_ printers, but those were the ones if you wanted your b/w prints _good_.




Brother HL-2030? 

i think i need a laser printer.  my cheap lexmark inkjet is not worth keeping running, and i only do quick prints here (i use a print shop for full quality prints).

is this your printer? is it a good printer? how long has the toner lasted you? when do you expect to change it/change the drum?  how fast is it to print? how long for the first page?


----------



## Qion (May 27, 2006)

Epson has always worked faithfully for me. Right now at home I've got a Stylus Photo R300 sitting at my desk, which just recently started crapping out after about a year because I very intelligently decided to use K-Mart brand refills for it. Yay! What the hell was I thinking...?

Besides my mistake though, it has produced superior bleeding photos up to 8 1/2 x 11 with detail to look at through a magnifying glass.


----------

